# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения > Юмор >  Дети и способы защиты ... от них

## Irina

*Дети и способы защиты ... от них
*
Вообще-то, детей принято защищать. Но вам не приходило в голову, что эти маленькие человечки не так уж беззащитны? "Цветы жизни" от рождения обладают талантом осложнять жизнь тем, кто их растит. Часто бывает так, что помощь требуется родителям. Без соблюдения правил личной безопасности тут не обойтись. Предлагаем вашему вниманию инструкцию по защите от собственных отпрысков.

*"Рассада", или младенцы от 0 до 3 лет.*
Самый безопасный сорт.
Как распознать: ангельский вид, адский запах, беспомощность, луженая глотка.
Неприятность: Дикий ор круглые сутки
Способ защиты: Первым, самым действенным и радикальным средством защиты от "рассады" является известное резиновое изделие #1. Если по каким-то причинам линия обороны была прорвана и младенец все-таки появился на свет, читайте ниже.
Отдайте его бабушке. Все равно у нее бессонница. Если бабушки нет, купите бируши или строительные наушники.
Бонус: отомстите соседям за прошлогодний ремонт.
Неприятность: Грязные памперсы, отрыжка на любимой одежде
Способ защиты: Наймите няню. Почувствуйте себя работодателем! Другой возможности может не быть. Если няню нанять вы не в состоянии, приобретите респиратор, резиновые перчатки и защитный халат.
Бонус: тренировка силы воли.
Неприятность: Постоянный "хвост" за вами, как только он научится ползать
Способ защиты: Купите манеж. В нем вы будете в абсолютной безопасности и сможете наконец, расслабиться.
Бонус: неподвижный образ жизни вам не грозит.
Неприятность: Утрата ценных вещей.
Способ защиты: Прочтите книгу "Не в деньгах счастье" и наплюйте на испорченные вещи.
Бонус: выработаете философский взгляд на жизнь.

*"Черенки", или дети от 3 до 12 лет.*
Сорт средней опасности.
Как распознать: худые конечности, любопытные глаза, дурацкие вопросы, вредный характер.
Неприятность: "Подвижные игры" вокруг вашего рабочего стола
Способ защиты: Воспользуйтесь бирушами или наушниками. Поменяйте рабочее кресло на более устойчивое. Медитируйте.
Бонус: научитесь работать в любых условиях.
Неприятность: Поток вопросов о смысле жизни
Способ защиты: Заучите пару-тройку фраз из "Капитала" Маркса и выдавайте их на любой вопрос. Чадо скоро отстанет.
Бонус: начнете больше читать.
Неприятность: Просьбы купить новую игрушку
Способ защиты: Придется покупать. Это лучшая защита, хотя и подразумевает большие финансовые потери.
Бонус: начнете больше зарабатывать.
Неприятность: Жалобы со стороны на поведение вашего "черенка"
Способ защиты: На жалобы реагируйте неадекватно. Дико хохочите, плачьте, или лезьте в драку. Если отличаетесь природной застенчивостью - воспользуйтесь бирушами и притворитесь глухим.
Бонус: сужение круга ненужного общения.

*"Саженцы", или подростки от 12 до 16 лет.*
Самый опасный сорт.
Как распознать: нелепая одежда и прическа, жвачка, пирсинг, прыщи.
Неприятность: Идиотская музыка с утра до вечера
Способ защиты: Купите "саженцу" плеер с наушниками. Если музыка отчетливо слышна даже в этом случае, воспользуйтесь дополнительно бирушами, а на телефон и дверной звонок установите световой сигнал для глухих.
Бонус: расширение вашего музыкального кругозора.
Неприятность: Вечно занятый компьютер
Способ защиты: Удалите из компьютера все статьи, ссылки и картинки о сексе, а на вход в интернет поставьте пароль.
Бонус: разговор о пестиках и тычинках отменяется.
Неприятность: Молчание и вздохи в телефонной трубке
Способ защиты: Подняв трубку, поделитесь с тишиной тайной о том, что ваш "саженец" мечтает стать врачом и найти средство от энуреза, которым страдает вся ваша семья. Имейте в виду, что это средство можно применять к "саженцам", имеющим крепкие нервы и чувство юмора. В противном случае возможны нежелательные последствия.
Бонус: "саженец", наконец, снимет наушники, выплюнет жвачку и захочет поговорить.
Неприятность: Пропажа сигарет и денег
Способ защиты: Поставьте в местах хранения денег и сигарет медвежьи капканы, предварительно гуманно ослабив пружины. Если ловушки остаются нетронутыми, а деньги и сигареты все-таки продолжают пропадать, проверьте документы "саженца", возможно, он уже вырос.
Бонус: выросший "саженец" требует гораздо меньшего ухода.
Подращенные саженцы необходимо обучить правилам защиты от детей, дабы вас преждевременно не осчастливили внуками. Для этого "саженцам" бывает достаточно рассказать об изделии #1. Но если что... читайте сначала.

----------

